# best home made or store tool cart



## bpg (Jan 28, 2010)

looking for some ideas for rolling tool carts home made or from a shop sick of doing trips back and forth from the car any help would be great thanks:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

How about the Stanley mobile tool chest. Or does it have to be a cart style?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

This could work










or this type that Basswood showed us


----------



## bpg (Jan 28, 2010)

im open for any ideas, something that doesnt take up to much room in the back of my ute as the tool boxes i have take up most of the room


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Does it need to store tools at all times and be mobile or just used as a cart when needed. If it is going to store tools is it going to be in the elements when it's in your vehicle.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Free from your local market :laughing:


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Free from your local market :laughing:






:clap::w00t:


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/jobsite-tool-cart-79662/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stolen shopping carts seem to be a staple on commercial sites in Ottawa. :laughing:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have a rubbermaid service cart that I like. I don't bring it with me too much, though. It's pretty unbreakable. 

http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-Sh...JVZG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1290019659&sr=8-4


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

heres what i put together a few months back, strictly for my finish gear and it locks down.. have yet to have it on site because weve been overbooked ive been framing for 3 or 4 months straight

any how. the only issue right now is that im gonna need another guy to get it on the truck when its filled.. hella heavy


----------



## windygorge (Dec 6, 2012)

what works for most finish carpenters up here in the Northwest is, get a rubbermaid cart. whether the large one or the smaller compact one, and apply sides and doors on it. :thumbsup:that way you can lock it up each day. 
as for myself, i have both. loading the bigger one is tough by yourself, but i usually work with others so i like taking the bigger one which stores more tools in the lower compartment. i do a lot of doors and hardware, so i like the smaller one when i am doing that. 
the awesome thing about using these carts is, you can personalize them and make the your own. for my smaller one, i made a two drawer box to fit on top of it, which i use pins that fit into a deep hole that i use a magnet to get them out for locking it. works great. at the moment, i am using the larger one which i took the box off the smaller one and am using on the big one at the moment. one other thing i did, was change with wheels on the larger one. one thing i recommend is taking off the stock wheels and putting on soft solid rubber wheels. not neumatic. i put nice 4" soft rubber wheels that will roll over cords and other things easier than the stock wheels. i will try and take some pics to show you guys. once you have one of these carts and customize it, you will have it for many many years. i have had mine for almost 10 years. still going strong.:thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the same scaffold set as Basswood, and use it the same way. It works great, and collapses pretty small. 
http://www.diamondtool.net/p/scaffold/mf4/4-ft-mini-folding-scaffold


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEAWdcaAJmU

not mine but its cool (couldnt get the youtube button to work.)


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Theres a couple threads floating around here about shop carts folks have made.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I want one of these, so bad I can taste it. LOL


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I want one of them with the Makita girl to push it around.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Gary H said:


> I want one of them with the Makita girl to push it around


I have a feeling that might have an effect on my productivity...


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I have an old bellhops luggage cart to transport tools from the shop to the van.

It's terrible.


----------

